# RedWhite Bibs



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

Has anyone used RedWhite Bibs from Australia (I think)...any thoughts or feedback?
Thanks

https://shop.redwhite.cc/?utm_sourc...172857997&mc_cid=a24ee0f8df&mc_eid=d65618a684


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Those look decent, the logo is cool, and the price is good. Interesting that they are kind of vague about the "italian made chamois" I suppose you could contact them and ask whether it is Cytech, Giordana/Ale"s Cirro "which it kind of resembles, or something else. Bibs are everywhere now with dozens and dozens of small producers applying graphics, sticking a chamois in there and calling them boutique. Those certainly look ok. Good luck.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

They're from Singapore.

I purchased "the bibs" (endurance bibs). Have worn them out (was a bit hard on caring for them) and would be quite happy purchasing again (apart from what you read below)...

The pad in them is a bit different. It is a gel pad, rather firm, quite thick.
the shape of the pad creases/tucks a bit into your rear end when standing which feels a bit funny (feels like someone's jammed a thick piece of folded thick cardboard into your butt), but when on the bike, the fit/comfort is very, very good.

One thing I found when riding in them in summer heat (sweating a lot), is the leg grippers have a silicon band. For me, this caused red welts to appear on my thighs, which I'd never seen before, and was a cause of concern initially. 

I got over those appearing (after reading about them online;silicone), but they would still appear many times (welts would go away with winter approaching).

If the leg bands didn't have silicon in them, I would rate them as an excellent bib for long distance rides in hot weather. (The rest of the bib construction is IMO excellent). The shoulder straps/back are mesh like, and have a nice cooling effect when riding in the heat.

At the moment, I'm wearing Assos bibs. no welts.


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

tangerineowl said:


> They're from Singapore.
> 
> I purchased "the bibs" (endurance bibs). Have worn them out (was a bit hard on caring for them) and would be quite happy purchasing again (apart from what you read below)...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply...I too, wear Assos although not overly impressed for the money...I also wear Castelli, Sportful and Descente which I rate as equal to Assos (for me)...I was just looking for something better,,


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

ls1togo said:


> Thanks for the reply...I too, wear Assos although not overly impressed for the money...I also wear Castelli, Sportful and Descente which I rate as equal to Assos (for me)...I was just looking for something better,,


Are you riding the S7 T.Equipe shorts from Assos?

Did you pay less than $150 a pair from Ribble?

Are you a M, L or XL?

If the answer to the top two is no, and if the answer to the bottom one is yes, you have some work to do.

I agree that all Assos shorts before S7, so Uno, Mille, Fi.13, etc. are nothing special at all. Typical antiquated bib shorts construction. S7 is a whole different ballgame though.


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> Are you riding the S7 T.Equipe shorts from Assos?
> 
> Did you pay less than $150 a pair from Ribble?
> 
> ...


Both Mille's and Uno's...purchased on the rave's of users prior to the new gen of Asso's bib's...and unfortunately, I wear a XLG so they would have to come from someplace other than Ribble ....maybe next time....


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Assos T Equipe S7 Bib Shorts - Bib Shorts & Shorts - Ribble Cycles

Size XL is in stock.

Trust me, they're not even in the same ballpark as what you've tried, seriously not even close. Very much worth the effort, and at that price you can sell them on ebay and lose nothing probably if you don't like them.


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> Assos T Equipe S7 Bib Shorts - Bib Shorts & Shorts - Ribble Cycles
> 
> Size XL is in stock.
> 
> Trust me, they're not even in the same ballpark as what you've tried, seriously not even close. Very much worth the effort, and at that price you can sell them on ebay and lose nothing probably if you don't like them.


Thanks for your input and I will give them a shot but I'll have to wait on the sizing...I wear a XLG not a LG...


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> Assos T Equipe S7 Bib Shorts - Bib Shorts & Shorts - Ribble Cycles
> 
> Size XL is in stock.
> 
> Trust me, they're not even in the same ballpark as what you've tried, seriously not even close. Very much worth the effort, and at that price you can sell them on ebay and lose nothing probably if you don't like them.


The S7 is amazing. I love it. But in its defense, I love my s5, it's what got me to buy up, so to speak into the new S7. I got a great price on the S5 and decided to give the brand a try. Still wear the S5s, just not the first string or for the longer rides... but a great bib IMO. Just sticking up for them... haha.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

ls1togo said:


> Thanks for your input and I will give them a shot but I'll have to wait on the sizing...I wear a XLG not a LG...


MMsRepBike wrote the XL is in stock and you wear an XLG. Is that an XL?


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been riding in S7 T.Equipe's since they first came out, and was in S5's a couple years before that. I have lots and lots of ASSOS stuff and in general love the quality and durability, with a few exceptions such as the summer gloves where the stitching always fails long before anything else.

This said, I bought a pair of Red White The RACE a month ago to try something different on the recommendation of a friend before replenishing my S7 T.Equipe supplies.

I'll never knock the S7's, but I like The RACE from Red White more, to the point I've gone back and purchased two additional pairs to go with the first to have a full rotation.

For me, The RACE really shines in the second half of a long day in the saddle. And, it's not even their long distance design.

I'm very impressed, and can actually get the T.Equipe's for about $20 less and still went with the Red Whites to restock.

I've heard "The Bib" is rather bulky to some, but for racer types I can vouch that The Race is excellent and well worth a try, definitely.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I ordered a pair of both kinds to try. I'll report back with an opinion when hell goes back to it's normal temps.


----------



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

MMsRepBike said:


> Well I ordered a pair of both kinds to try. I'll report back with an opinion when hell goes back to it's normal temps.


I'm looking forward to your experience...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

ls1togo said:


> I'm looking forward to your experience...


I've had them for a while now, long enough to form a pretty solid opinion. I could do a long version but for now I'll do the shorter version. 

I think they're better than most cheap bibs only because the padding is better. The chamois overall is nothing special, no privates pocket or floating construction or anything fancy at all, just minimally heat treated padding. 

I don't think they hold a candle to Assos S7 or really any high end bibs in any way other than the padding. The chamois itself isn't even that good, still no privates pocket or anything, but the padding is better than most.

You can find shorts of equal or better quality for half the price. There's lots that I don't like about them, I certainly would not wear them out on the road when I have S7 Equipes in closet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


> I've had them for a while now, long enough to form a pretty solid opinion. I could do a long version but for now I'll do the shorter version.
> 
> I think they're better than most cheap bibs only because the padding is better. The chamois overall is nothing special, no privates pocket or floating construction or anything fancy at all, just minimally heat treated padding.
> 
> ...


The S7 Equipes didn't work for me, so I'm still looking for a nice pair of bibs for long rides. I think we agree on the quality of the Ale 4H pad, but I'm wondering how the RedWhite compares to the Voler Black Label pad. Did you try The Race or The Bib? Thanks.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

frons said:


> The S7 Equipes didn't work for me, so I'm still looking for a nice pair of bibs for long rides. I think we agree on the quality of the Ale 4H pad, but I'm wondering how the RedWhite compares to the Voler Black Label pad. Did you try The Race or The Bib? Thanks.


Tried both. I think they're backwards. I like both better than the Ale 4H. The Race is more like the 4H where as The Bib is more like the 8H.

The Voler Black Label has a different shape than the rest discussed, more of a traditional saddle shape pad whereas the Ale, Assos and Red White are more of a split nose/relief channel design.

Some reasons I wouldn't wear the Red White bibs include the short legs (at least an inch shorter than the S7 Eqipe), the very high stomach panel with very close together bib straps (like the DeSoto but worse) and the cheap and annoying bib straps. The Ale shorts are built really well with quality stuff but the chamois is junk if you ask me. The Red White is sort of the opposite. The bibs are trash but the chamois should keep you comfy.

Just in terms of the pads, I like the Red White much better than the Voler (which uses one of the EIT pads). I think the padding in the Red White should be able to handle your comfort and it's worth a shot. You might really not like the construction of the bibs though. As for Race vs Bib chamois, well as I said I think it's backwards. If you ride in a TT like position, like me, I think The Bib is the clear choice. If you ride more upright and don't need the extra support for the rami bones, The Race is the choice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

I also ride in a TT position mostly, riding an Adamo Attack for about 2.5 years now, but began developing tender spots on longer rides during high mileage weeks in the summer. Thicker chamois helped, but I wonder if a new/different saddle might be in order. The ism comparison chart didn't really help. Cheaper than a good pair of bibs, though.

The Ale PRR 2.0 bibs have the most comfortable straps I've ever tried, and it is now advertised as using the 8H chamois instead of the 4H that I have. Still not convinced that it is worth trying for longer rides.


----------

